# Where to play squash



## Tony Kovensky (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone have ideas? not expensive though...


----------



## Tony Kovensky (Feb 12, 2013)

*Vehicle servicing*

I drive a renault megane, I need to take it in for its 10 000km service, anyone know where I can go


----------



## Tony Kovensky (Feb 12, 2013)

*Apartments in Discovery Gardens*

Does anyone know if there are any vacant apartments in discovery? and maybe some contact details?


----------



## Tony Kovensky (Feb 12, 2013)

*Furniture required*

Hi Am looking to buy second hand furniture, if anybody has to sell.


----------

